# Wie wird die Regierung Ihrer Meinung nach das geplante &quot;Killerspiel&quot;-Verbot umsetzen?



## Administrator (16. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Dezember 2005)

Gute Frage, was kommen wird. Aber vermutlich werden die Politiker Ideen haben, darauf kommt man gar nicht.
Ein generelles Verbot wird sicherlich nicht kommen. Aber sicherlich was im Bereich der 18ner Games. Vielleicht gleiche Einschränkungen wie bei indizierten Spielen, Ausweiskontrollen bei 16ner Onlinekäufen werden sicherlich auch ne beliebte Lösung sein.


----------



## Soki (16. Dezember 2005)

Also für ein Werbeverbot für ab-18-Spiele könnte ich mich ja noch durchringen. Allerdings bleibt dann die Frage offen inwieweit eine Zeitschirft dann noch einen Test dazu schreiben darf. Dann muss man sich wohl die Tests bei einem ausländischen Onlinemagazin holen, oder ich freue mich umso mehr über mein 18er-Abo


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (16. Dezember 2005)

Soki am 16.12.2005 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für ein Werbeverbot für ab-18-Spiele könnte ich mich ja noch durchringen. Allerdings bleibt dann die Frage offen inwieweit eine Zeitschirft dann noch einen Test dazu schreiben darf. Dann muss man sich wohl die Tests bei einem ausländischen Onlinemagazin holen, oder ich freue mich umso mehr über mein 18er-Abo


Ich mich nicht, da man indzierte Titel jetzt schon nicht mehr im Laden sieht. Wenn das dann so gehandhabt werden würde wie bei indizierten Titeln würden diese imo ganz aus den Läden verschwinden. Um das zu verhindern würden die Hersteller die Spiele dann extrem beschneiden um es veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Dann gäbe es nur noch die Möglichkeit ab 18 Spiele im Ausland oder Internet zu kaufen.

Ich hoffe, dass die USK-Richtlinien verschärft werden. Obwohl ich eigentlich wie viele der Meinung bin, dass die Einstufung an sich gut ist, nur die Durchsetzung das Problem ist.


----------



## MegaBauer (18. Dezember 2005)

Wenn die Bundesregierung ein solches Verbot durchsetzte, dann würden Spielepublisher wahrscheinlich mehr Online-Plattformen entwickeln, natürlich nur für nicht-deutsche User. doD hab ich schon über Steam gekauft, was sollte mich daran hindern weiter Spiele online zu kaufen? Dagegen kann ein Gesetz wenig tun.
P.S. So ein Gesetz wäre bestimmt EU-Richtlinien-widrig, damit hätte  die Bundesregierung den deutschen Staat wieder mal blamiert.


----------



## creator713 (19. Dezember 2005)

MegaBauer am 18.12.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Bundesregierung ein solches Verbot durchsetzte, dann würden Spielepublisher wahrscheinlich mehr Online-Plattformen entwickeln, natürlich nur für nicht-deutsche User. doD hab ich schon über Steam gekauft, was sollte mich daran hindern weiter Spiele online zu kaufen? Dagegen kann ein Gesetz wenig tun.
> P.S. So ein Gesetz wäre bestimmt EU-Richtlinien-widrig, damit hätte  die Bundesregierung den deutschen Staat wieder mal blamiert.



das verbot find ich sowieso zum kotzen

die sollten sich lieber um den pelz import aus asien kümmern oder so


----------



## Grappa11 (20. Dezember 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 16.12.2005 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage, was kommen wird. Aber vermutlich werden die Politiker Ideen haben, darauf kommt man gar nicht.
> Ein generelles Verbot wird sicherlich nicht kommen. Aber sicherlich was im Bereich der 18ner Games. Vielleicht gleiche Einschränkungen wie bei indizierten Spielen, Ausweiskontrollen bei 16ner Onlinekäufen werden sicherlich auch ne beliebte Lösung sein.



wobei das ja in Ordnung wäre. Solange ich als Erwachsener ohne Einschränkung jedes Spiel spielen kann das ich spielen will, kann ich im Zweifel mit jeder Lösung leben. Es sei denn durch die Regelungen werden "freiwillige" Kürzungen bei deutschen Version seitens des Publishers eher stärker als schwächer.


----------



## MICHI123 (20. Dezember 2005)

MegaBauer am 18.12.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Bundesregierung ein solches Verbot durchsetzte, dann würden Spielepublisher wahrscheinlich mehr Online-Plattformen entwickeln, natürlich nur für nicht-deutsche User. doD hab ich schon über Steam gekauft, was sollte mich daran hindern weiter Spiele online zu kaufen? Dagegen kann ein Gesetz wenig tun.
> P.S. So ein Gesetz wäre bestimmt EU-Richtlinien-widrig, damit hätte  die Bundesregierung den deutschen Staat wieder mal blamiert.


ej stimmt, das ist ja total genial! heheheh    
dann bringt das ganze ja noch weniger.
vielleicht kommen die auf total abstruse gedanken, auf die wir garnicht kommen. 
ich meine; allein darauf zu kommen alle killerspiele zu verbieten ist schon so verrückt dass wir nie drauf gekommen wären.


----------



## sternitzky (24. Dezember 2005)

MICHI123 am 20.12.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MegaBauer am 18.12.2005 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Polen machen Treibjagden auf Homos, die Deutschen auf Gamer.
Irgendwie muß man ja das verdummte Wahlvolk bei Laune halten. Schließlich reicht das Geld durch die Schuldenpolitik kaum noch für die Politiker und ihre Strippenzieher.
Was bleibt der kaum noch vorhandenen Intelligenzminderheit?
Da hinzugehen, wo die meisten schon seit 1930 hingetrieben worden sind:
1. Ausland (die einzige Perspektive mit Zukunft)
oder
2. übern Jordan.


----------



## fyr-25 (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde das alle total scheinheiliges getue.
Im TV gibt es fast keine sendung in der es nicht um Mord und irgendwelche perversen Verbrechen geht. Das ist völlig normal und kommt zu Zeiten wo auch Jugendliche zusehen. (jeden abend ab 20:00)

Wird in nem Computerspiel jemand erschossen wird gleich ein riesen-Aufriss gemacht - "das ist ja so menschenverachtend das gehört verboten"

Dann soll man einfach solche Spiele nur gegen Altersnachweis ab 18 verkaufen oder von mir aus auch ab 21 - solche Spiele haben eh nichts in Kinderhänden zu suchen.

Aber das ist  wohl zu einfach.

Mal abgesehen sollte man dann auch die ganzen Sch**ss Comedy Sendungen verbieten - Die sind ja mal ein echtes Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichtkeit und den guten geschmack


----------



## imperator66 (5. Januar 2006)

fyr-25 am 31.12.2005 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das alle total scheinheiliges getue.
> Im TV gibt es fast keine sendung in der es nicht um Mord und irgendwelche perversen Verbrechen geht. Das ist völlig normal und kommt zu Zeiten wo auch Jugendliche zusehen. (jeden abend ab 20:00)
> 
> Wird in nem Computerspiel jemand erschossen wird gleich ein riesen-Aufriss gemacht - "das ist ja so menschenverachtend das gehört verboten"
> ...



Sehe ich faßt genauso, es gibt Filme da sieht man wie einem der Kopf abgeschlagen oder das Bein abgetrennt und brutal ermordet wird. Aber das scheint ja alles normal zu sein.
Ich finde die Regelung wie sie im Moment ist völlig in Ordnung und sollte auch so bleiben. Unsere Regierung sollte sich lieber erstmal Gedanken darüber machen wie man die vorhandene Regelung besser durchsetzt. 
Ich meine damit das es schärfere Kontrollen gibt, weil es gibt immer noch Läden den es anscheind egal ist wenn ein Teenie im Alter von 12 ein Spiel welches erst ab 18 ist kauft.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Regierung bevor sie hier ein neues Gesetz rausbringt die Schützenvereine und Jäger verbieten. Weil eine reale Person wird schließlich nicht mit der Tastatur, Maus oder dem Joystick getötet sondern mit einer Waffe und wo gibt es Waffen, ganz klar bei Jägern und Schützenvereinen.
Aber stimmt ja manche Leute in der Regierung lieben ja solche Traditionsvereine und weils ihnen Spaß macht wird es nicht verboten.

Der Amoklauf ihn Erfurt hatte doch ganz klar gezeigt wie unfähig eigentlich unsere Regierung ist. Es hieß damals das der Amokläufer oder sein Vater in einen Schützenverein war nur das hatte keinen interessiert, lieber wurde sich dann in den Medien das M..aul darüber zerfetzt das er EgoShooter gezockt hat und das der Grund war für seine Tat. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (5. Januar 2006)

Wenn sie die ganzen blutrünstigen,ekelhaften und aggressionsfördernden Spiele verboten haben,müssen sie mehr Polizisten einstellen,um die ganzen PC-Junkies vom echten töten abzuhalten.


----------



## Jug0N (14. Januar 2006)

ich glaube, dass das thema ersteinmal in vergessenheit geraten wird, jedoch beim nächsten "massaker" in einer schule oder einer sonstigen einrichtung sofort wieder herausgekramt wird...


----------



## Moe17 (7. Februar 2006)

meiner Meinung nach ist das Verbot nicht der richtige Weg gegen die Kriminalität in Deutschland vorzugehen!
Außerdem bin ich selbst "Killerspielespieler" und währe deshalb selbst davon betroffen!!! 
Also bitte nicht


----------

